# Sanding Rough Brick??



## mjeanfreau (Apr 1, 2012)

My house has this orange rough brick (attached pic) and I figured I should sand it smooth before painting?

What could I use to sand brick smooth?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I doubt your going to find many fans on trying to do this job.
That would be a huge messy job, and may not even come out right after all that work.
Trying to hold up a heavy grinder all day and hold it flat will be a big undertaking.
And by painting the brick you have taken a next to 0 maintaince wall and made it into high maintaince one.
I know I'd pass on the job no matter how much I needed the money.


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Tough one here. Good luck. first post tonight i didnt have an educated answer for.


----------

